
The Road Goes on Forever - howsilly
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/722-the-road-goes-on-forever
======
BillSaysThis
An impressive piece of writing but one wonders about the author's nearly
random assemblage of band history and present day impressions of Macon.

~~~
o_nate
Agreed. It's impressive that she can make it sound like an adventure to bum
around Macon, Georgia, peering into a condemned building and drinking by
yourself in a local watering hole.

